# CjC and GHRP-6



## Steve123 (Jan 16, 2015)

So I took some pointers here and decided to look into peptides. My goal is primarily fat loss and ligament repair (major knee ligament reconstruction back in May). I'm not looking to necessarily gain mass but it would be nice to retain it on a diet. 

It appears that the tide has shifted again over the past year or two to using DAT instead of non DAT. How would this cycle look considering my goals: 

200mcg CJC Dat ED (mon-Fri)
200mcg GHPR-6 ED x 3 (early AM Pre workout, AM post workout, Pre bed)

If anyone has suggestions, that would be great.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve123 said:


> So I took some pointers here and decided to look into peptides. My goal is primarily fat loss and ligament repair (major knee ligament reconstruction back in May). I'm not looking to necessarily gain mass but it would be nice to retain it on a diet.
> 
> It appears that the tide has shifted again over the past year or two to using DAT instead of non DAT. How would this cycle look considering my goals:
> 
> ...



You must mean CJC 1295 with DAC. GHRP-6 can create insane hunger so not the best when trying to lose fat. I would personally go with hexarelin or ipamorelin.

I would go with a min of 300mcg cjc-dac per day. Added to that hexarelin dosed at 100mcg dosed 3 times daily.

MK-677 is incredible with CJC-DAC and if you go with that a dose of 25mg per day would be great. MK-677 can also increase appetite but gives numerous gh spikes throughout the day and only needs to be dosed once daily.


----------



## Steve123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> You must mean CJC 1295 with DAC. GHRP-6 can create insane hunger so not the best when trying to lose fat. I would personally go with hexarelin or ipamorelin.
> 
> I would go with a min of 300mcg cjc-dac per day. Added to that hexarelin dosed at 100mcg dosed 3 times daily.
> 
> MK-677 is incredible with CJC-DAC and if you go with that a dose of 25mg per day would be great. MK-677 can also increase appetite but gives numerous gh spikes throughout the day and only needs to be dosed once daily.



Thanks Elvia. Might look into the Mk-677. I guess I'm really looking for a natural - relatively speaking - solution to GH spikes. Being 46, I would think that I would feel almost any difference.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 21, 2015)

Can the mk 677 be used alone effectively without any other peps?  It sounds interesting


----------



## psych (Jan 21, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Can the mk 677 be used alone effectively without any other peps?  It sounds interesting



I'm using it on a test cruise. This will be permanent.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 22, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Can the mk 677 be used alone effectively without any other peps?  It sounds interesting



Yes it can. Everyone recommends it with cjc-dac due to their synergistic effects. You actually feel MK-677 effects much more than cjc-dac imo. Even just dosing MK-677 you should get great results and huge gh spikes throughout the day. The same with cjc-dac only... one of my best peptide cycles was cjc-dac only. MK-677 is remarkable though and I think more and more will use it. When I first used it I didn't think it would work well as it's an oral... how wrong could I have been


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2015)

I used ghrp2 and cc no dac a couple years ago and loved the results. However pinning 3x a dsy is very inconvenient.   So with this and cjc-dac...my pinning would be greatly reduced and the mk 677 is a once a day oral?  Correct?  How about mk 677 effects on the liver, if any?


----------

